# transport des hydrocarbures



## lamine1978 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا ابحث عن كتاب بعنوان نقل البترول والغاز بواسطة الانابيب لقد بحثت عنه وجدته في قوقل بوك ولكنه ليس مجاني
عنوان الكتاب
Le *transport* des *hydrocarbures* liquides et gazeux par canalisation J.VINCENT GENOD
الرابط
http://books.google.fr/books?id=aL9...onepage&q=transport des hydrocarbures&f=false

وجزاكم اله خيرا


----------

